# Long weekend rocks with the boys



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Took Bende for a nice off leash hike in the morning. He was able to point and chase lots of birds. Interestingly he left the ducklings alone which were swimming at his favorite spot in the creek. LOL we think he figured they will have more value when they grow up

Miksa holding my slippers very proudly. the other night he managed to take it with him to the crate without me noticing it and he did not chew on it, just had it with him the whole night, enjoying the scent i guess. This morning he even brought it to me, allowed me to take it from him and put it on. helpful pup

Gotta love long weekends


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Such cute pictures.
Shine would have shredded that shoe.


----------

